# polis arabası şüpheli saldırganı kovaladı.



## hhtt

Merhaba, "Polis arabası şüpheli saldırganı kovaladı" cümlesinde "polis arabası kovaladı" tuhaf duruyor ve "şüpheli saldırgan" da tuhaf duruyor. Nasıl düzeltilebilir?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## gocmenhakan

"Polis arabası saldırganın peşine düştü." belki.


----------



## hhtt

gocmenhakan said:


> "Polis arabası saldırganın peşine düştü." belki.



Peşine düşmek kovalamakla aynı anlamı taşımıyor sanırım? "Polisler arabalarıyla saldırganı kovaladılar" belki olabilir ama "şüpheliyi" ne yapacağız?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## gocmenhakan

hhtt said:


> Peşine düşmek kovalamakla aynı anlamı taşımıyor sanırım? "Polisler arabalarıyla saldırganı kovaladılar" belki olabilir ama "şüpheliyi" ne yapacağız?
> 
> Teşekkürler.


"Polis arabası *şüpheli* saldırganın *peşinden gitti.*"


----------



## hhtt

Peşinden gitti dediğimizde yavaş da olabilir hızlı da kovaladı deyince sadece hızlı anlaşılır.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## gocmenhakan

hhtt said:


> Peşinden gitti dediğimizde yavaş da olabilir hızlı da kovaladı deyince sadece hızlı anlaşılır.
> 
> Teşekkürler.


Bu, duruma göre değişir. Örneğin;
"Polis, olay yerinden hızla uzaklaşmaya çalışan saldırganın peşinden gitti." Siz bu cümlede polisin yavaş gittiğini mi anlıyorsunuz? İfadeleri metin içerisinde verirseniz daha sağlıklı tahminler yapabiliriz, aksi halde bir sürü anlam çıkarılabilir.


----------



## hhtt

gocmenhakan said:


> Bu, duruma göre değişir. Örneğin;
> "Polis, olay yerinden hızla uzaklaşmaya çalışan saldırganın peşinden gitti." Siz bu cümlede polisin yavaş gittiğini mi anlıyorsunuz? İfadeleri metin içerisinde verirseniz daha sağlıklı tahminler yapabiliriz, aksi halde bir sürü anlam çıkarılabilir.



Tamam, bende yukarıda öyle dedim zaten ama kovaladı kesin hızlı.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Cümleden 'şüpheli'yi niye çıkarmak istediğinizi anlamadım. Cümlenin anlamı değişir: Artık saldırgan kesinlikle o.


----------



## hhtt

Rallino said:


> Cümleden 'şüpheli'yi niye çıkarmak istediğinizi anlamadım. Cümlenin anlamı değişir: Artık saldırgan kesinlikle o.



Hem şüpheli hem de saldırgan olması tuhaf değil mi? Hem kaçıyor. 

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Değil. Suçu kanıtlanana kadar herkes masum değil miydi? O kişinin saldırgan olduğundan şüphelenenler: polisler. Ama belki de saldırgan o değil. Adam belki de korktuğu için kaçıyor; ya da belki de başka bir suç işlemiştir, uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı vs., ve polisin onu o yüzden kovaladığını düşünüp kaçıyordur.

Demek istediğim, _şüpheli_ ve _saldırgan _sözcükleri bir arada bir anlatım bozukluğuna yol açmıyor.


----------

